# How to modify Ubuntu?



## nagarjun_424 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi guys!

I have a few Ubuntu CDs and since it is free to modify, I was wondering how I could do some basic modifications to the version and rename it completely. I want to make some basic customized face lifts (front end) and use it in school. I looked up Google for tutorials. But was unable to find a decent one.

I just want to create a new version and say that it was based from Ubuntu.

Can someone please give me step by step instructions to modify it or provide a link to do the same?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## nagarjun_424 (Feb 10, 2007)

Someone please help me out?!?!?!


----------



## subratabera (Feb 11, 2007)

Try this...

Google
OR
Make your own Ubuntu Distro
OR
Reconstructor 2.5


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 11, 2007)

THANKS!
Repped


----------



## freebird (Feb 11, 2007)

u can use isomaster to edit and make a custom ubuntu iso


----------



## nagarjun_424 (Feb 12, 2007)

@subratabera: Thanks a million! I knew someone at digit forum would know it!


----------

